# Newport Onshore - Newport Rhode Island



## Miss Marty (Jul 8, 2007)

*
RCI 5155  

Fairfield/Wyndham Newport at Newport Onshore  
405 Thames St. Newport,  RI  , 02840  401-849-1500*

Newport Onshore, built in 1985 has 62 vacation 
ownership units on the property. (Four Buildings)

Does anyone have a link to the unit numbers and floorplans for: 
Fairfield Wyndham - Newport Onshore - Newport Rhode Island

Are the 2/3 Bedroom Units - Standard or Lockouts (Both)

What type of Air Conditioning - Built in or Window a/c
Do the 2 bedroom units have a washer/dryer in the unit
Do all units have a patio or deck with a nice view
Do they charge for parking your vehicle at the resort
How is the overall condition of appliances & furnishings

Our Summer 2007 Reservation has - unit 2B2 on it
Anyone know the location of these units 2B2 & H3

Tried to call - Newport Onshore Front Desk 

Moosie - Norm - armlem2 -  basham - SailBadtheSinner -susieq
Do you have any recent information on Newport Onshore  RI


----------



## Moosie (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Marty,

I don't have any info, however see if this link gives some insight:

http://www.newporttimeshares.com/newport_onshore.htm

Good luck.


----------



## mike130 (Jul 9, 2007)

Marty Giggard said:


> *
> RCI 5155
> 
> Fairfield/Wyndham Newport at Newport Onshore
> ...



The resort is in a great location.  You can walk to most of what is Newport.  The mansions are a very short drive. Stop at the visitors center for a street map.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 9, 2007)

*Thanks for the posts and email replies*

Newport On Shore - Is it still an Equivest Property 

Would anyone have an idea of what a week here 
would cost resale and how much it would rent for.

Looks like it has a really great mid town location..


----------



## KristinB (Jul 9, 2007)

Marty,

No, Fairfield/Wyndham now manages it, but there are still a lot of former Equivest owners out there.

Here is a site with both rental and sale ads that might give you an idea.

Also, take a look at eBay...


----------

